# New Cover Art: Van Horstmann by Ben Counter



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

And here's a close-up:










Source: http://civilian-reader.blogspot.com/2011/12/artwork-van-horstmann-black-library.html


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Some of the best Dragon artwork I've seen the Black Library produce. The colour scheme is pretty neat too, neon-green and fleshy-pink.

Come at me with your weak negs and fodderish opinions, Ben Counter haters.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> Some of the best Dragon artwork I've seen the Black Library produce. The colour scheme is pretty neat too, neon-green and fleshy-pink.
> 
> Come at me with your weak negs and fodderish opinions, Ben Counter haters.


You won't get any of that from me. Counter is a good writer, not my favourite i'll admit, but definitely in my top 10.

And that Dragon is the best-looking dragon art i've seen from BL yet. That guy makes Galrauch look like a spiny salamander.


LotN


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> You won't get any of that from me. Counter is a good writer, not my favourite i'll admit, but definitely in my top 10.
> 
> And that Dragon is the best-looking dragon art i've seen from BL yet. That guy makes Galrauch look like a spiny salamander.
> 
> ...


He's definitely not top-tier material, but his books _are__ enjoyable_ and are of a _relatively good standard_.

I admit I'm not too familiar with Fantasy lore in regards to the Empire and forces of Chaos - who is Van Horstmann? I'm getting a Tzeentch feel to this~


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

bobss said:


> He's definitely not top-tier material, but his books _are__ enjoyable_ and are of a _relatively good standard_.
> 
> I admit I'm not too familiar with Fantasy lore in regards to the Empire and forces of Chaos - who is Van Horstmann? I'm getting a Tzeentch feel to this~


You're absolutely right. He was in the old Hordes of Chaos book but only just a bit of his background. He used to be a wizard for the Empire and lo and behold he got corrupted by Tzeentch (as you do).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> He's definitely not top-tier material, but his books _are__ enjoyable_ and are of a _relatively good standard_.
> 
> I admit I'm not too familiar with Fantasy lore in regards to the Empire and forces of Chaos - who is Van Horstmann? I'm getting a Tzeentch feel to this~


Some info from the Bolthole...



BL Bolthole said:


> Egrimm von Horstmann - Von Horstmann was a wizard of the Light College who had pledged his soul to the Chaos god Tzeentch in return for increased magical power. He rose quickly through the ranks to become Grand Master of the Order of Light, and corrupted many of his brethren before being found out by the Light wizard Vespasian Kant. Facing the wrath of both the College of Light and the Church of Sigmar, he fled to the Chaos Wastes on the back of the Twin-Headed Chaos Dragon Baudros. He dwells there still, leading The Cabal, the most powerful cult of Tzeentch in the World.



LotN


----------



## empyrean (Mar 8, 2011)

So let's drop the ball. I love this dragon artwork wwaaaaay more than Sullivan's recent stuff. His figures and faces are often distorted and out of proportion and he uses really low-res textures sometimes. It's like he pastes several pictures, snippets and paintings together for the final result. If he would paint more elements by hand like in the artwork above, the elements in his pictures would connect way better.
Nonetheless his artwork has an insane amount of artwork and works on paper and the books. I just don't like the closeups :/
Sorry for the offtopic


----------

